# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics >  Favorite Albino Combo

## LadyOhh

What is your Favorite Albino Combo morph???

----------


## Drew87

I would love to known a albino Gstripe i plan to make my own one day, what about you heather ????? whats your fav??

----------


## sg1trogdor

Well I gotta go with a cinny/bino.  I just love the pattern.  I think Heather should make some and give me one  :Very Happy: .  

P.s   How was that earthqauke out there by you Heater.  It wasnt too far from you.

----------


## Argentra

Yep, I looked at pictures of all the combos... and I just really love straight albinos.  :Smile:  Call me weird... Second choice would be the Snow.

----------


## West Coast Jungle

The cinny and black pastels are awesome :Snake:

----------


## Rapture

I wish these polls came with links to pics!

----------


## dsirkle

I like the straight up Albino as my avatar indicates and I in fact aspire to own one.

----------


## TMurphy

No contest. The Albino Pied!! 

Didn't realize the Albino Mojave nor the Albino YB had been done.....got a pic/link, Heather??

----------


## 420boa

im with you dsirkle, im hoping to get an albino next season.

----------


## LadyOhh

> I would love to known a albino Gstripe i plan to make my own one day, what about you heather ????? whats your fav??


Albino Pieds and Snows are great, but there are plenty of awesome combos... I just can't really decide  :Wink: 




> Well I gotta go with a cinny/bino.  I just love the pattern.  I think Heather should make some and give me one .  
> 
> P.s   How was that earthqauke out there by you Heater.  It wasnt too far from you.


LOL!!! I'll think about it... Earthquake just shook open a couple of tubs, and dropped a couple of things. No big thing  :Smile:  Thanks for asking.




> No contest. The Albino Pied!! 
> 
> Didn't realize the Albino Mojave nor the Albino YB had been done.....got a pic/link, Heather??


I usually don't save pics, but I can see if I can track them down.

----------


## Emilio

I picked albino pied but almost picked albino straight up.

----------


## Royal Morphz

Heather you know me pieds are where its at lol i love an albino pied maybe a little better

----------


## pythontricker

spider albino all the way!

----------


## Alice

I love the albino g-stripe!

Does anyone have any pics of the albino clown? Has it been produced yet?  I've seen DHs but no pic of this combo. Thanks

----------


## Reediculous

I choose other!   I'm really loving that Albino Granite!   I think that is Sick!



 :Good Job:

----------


## Jerhart

Albino Clown....I just really want a clown...  :Razz:

----------


## monk90222

I love the Albino Pin. I was able to hold one and in person, its breathtaking!...The Albino Granite is a close second!

----------


## TMurphy

Here ya go, Alice.
Scroll down to BHB.....

http://www.exoticsbynature.com/05daytonaphotos.html

----------


## andwhy6

albino black back or white back. wasnt on the list. albino cinnies are where its at tho

----------


## frankykeno

Heather I wanted the option "ALL OF THEM!"  :ROFL: 

If I had to pick, which I did, it has to be the Albino Spider.  I just love their look.  :Smile:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Here is the Albino Cinny from EBN.
The pattern, color and flames are sweet :Good Job: 

http://www.exoticsbynature.com/image...inocin/01l.jpg

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Here is my straight up albino that is real heavy on the blushing and flames which if you look closely they are different shades of yellow compared to the pattern.


His name is Aldo and he is the sire to all my albino projects

----------


## RandyRemington

I think it's a nice buyers market on combo gene males now and most anyone has a shot at starting one of these projects.  Even I can afford them, lol.  At the Denver show this weekend there where some very reasonable priced good sized double het albino pieds and I'm picking up a male (the females werent that high either).  RDR has some possible double het albino stripe males for $100 and sure double het VPI snow males for $300.  These are all males that could breed this winter.  Sure without spending the money for female double hets it will take a while to get there but that's the fun part.  Also, for me its a big plus if I can house and feed one male for two projects.

----------


## TMurphy

That Albino is sweet, Raul. Really digging the banana yellow blushing and my favorite part is the head. I love Albinos with yellow heads.....it's like a mini Albino Tic!!

----------


## albinosunlimited

i like albino pins http://www.shutterfly.com/lightbox/v...bbd47cbb382743

----------


## RandyRemington

Is it just me or does the albino pin pic of Amir's work for others?

So is there an albino mojave?

My for sure double het albino pied male became unavailable before I could pick it up but I got my deposit back and might use it for one of RDR's possible double he males for half the price (still would have been worth the little extra money after shipping to have been sure).  I'm a bit bummed out as I was really looking forward to having a for sure het male for once and a double het on top of that.

----------


## papaK

albino g-stripe for sure... ralphs is insane looking

----------


## kratos

Albino straight up! for me it's like the "normal" albino.  :Dancin' Banana:  simple yet beautiful. :Snake:

----------


## hgrub

I'm looking forward to see albino granite in person. Hope they looks as nice as what I've seen from the net. 

Also I wish to get albino pied maybe in a year or ten lol

----------


## littleindiangirl

I love straight up albinos, but I was naughty and chose them all because Albinos are seriously one of my favorite morphs.

They are just SOOOO different, I can't NOT look at em.  :Razz: 


My little girl when we brought her home from Tinley last year!

----------


## Reediculous

> ...The Albino Granite is a close second!


They are sick looking right?


 :Sweeet:

----------


## jonf

Its a tie..........Albino Pied and VPI Snow.

----------


## Jyson

My favs are the: albinos, albino pied, albino gen. stripe, and if this counts dreamsicle.

----------


## Alice

> Here ya go, Alice.
> Scroll down to BHB.....
> 
> http://www.exoticsbynature.com/05daytonaphotos.html



Thanks!  :Very Happy:   I should have thought to go to Sean and Celia's website.

----------


## Alice

> My for sure double het albino pied male became unavailable before I could pick it up but I got my deposit back and might use it for one of RDR's possible double he males for half the price (still would have been worth the little extra money after shipping to have been sure).  I'm a bit bummed out as I was really looking forward to having a for sure het male for once and a double het on top of that.


What a bummer Randy.  Just out of curiousity, how did it become unavailable after you put a deposit down?

----------


## RandyRemington

Sad story, but not quite as bad as I thought at first.

A guy at the Denver show last weekend was selling out of the hobby including the 2.4 double het pied albinos he produced in 07.  They where really sweet, most 500 grams or more, and including a female with the best ringer I've ever seen (at least 1/2 of white all the way around).  Anyway, his prices where very reasonable to start with and he had a big blow up picture of the pied and albinos breeding but no one seemed to have any money.  I was toying with blowing my entire snake budget (not much) on a male but hadn't done it yet so at the end of the show he made me an offer I couldn't refuse.  However, I had taken a check for the mojave I sold so couldn't pay him the full amount so made a deposit until I could cash the check and pick up the male for sure double het albino pied.

Turns out he also sold his last rack at the show and maybe that had something to do with it but the day after the show he discovered his snake room at 106 and all remaining snake dead.  I was of course sad about my male but devastated to think of those 4 females until I found out he made a similar un-reusable offer to another vendor at the end of the show who took those home so only two males double hets and a pet where lost.  Not to trivialize that loss of life of the males and pet but female double hets approaching maturity to me would have also been a great loss to the industry.   

So now I'm getting a possible double het from RDR instead.  Would have been nice to have had a 100% het albino but now Ill have three different 66% chance het albino possible het combo males (one also 66% chance het VPI axanthic, another also 66% chance het stripe, and the third also 66% chance het Pied).  Apparently Im the last person still working with possible het males but I guess I wouldnt have it any other way, lol.  RDR still has these for $100 so especially if you live close enough or can catch a show to avoid shipping why breed a normal male when these possible double hets are only 1 in 9 chance of being normal.

----------


## grunt_11b

I really like the albino super black pastel that GCR's has.. The blizzard is cool as hell!! I never really liked albinos untill I saw the black pastel and super black pastel albinos.

Alan

----------


## LadyOhh

Still trying to figure out what to do with my Albino...  :Sad:

----------


## anendeloflorien

Albino spiders all the way baby! Someday I will make my own but first I need to make me some bees and pewters those are my #1 goals. If I could find a nice albino female that wouldn't break the bank right now I might pick her up just so that I could start getting her up to size but I've only got ONE space left in my rack (never thought I'd say that) and it's reserved for my cinny female (if I ever find one that I really like which I can afford)

----------


## dprince

You know, I posted on fauna that an albino pied cross would be good, but the more I think about it..........an albino clown would also equally rock!!!!

----------


## TooManyToys

I'm a little biased, but I'm going with the Albino Spider  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muze

> I'm a little biased, but I'm going with the Albino Spider


Right there with ya!

----------


## djansen

albino pewter anyone? :Cool:

----------


## Louis Kirkland

> Still trying to figure out what to do with my Albino...


I seem to recall that you acquired a Genetic Stripe a little while back.  If so, is it a male?  If so, I think I would go for some double hets.  The pics I've seen of Albino Genetic Stripes looked great.  Best of luck with whatever you decide.

----------


## Tikall

> albino pewter anyone?


I originally voted spider, but ever since seeing an albino pewter, that's definitely my fave. I love so many albino combos... I hope to make a few someday.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

The albino pieds are pretty sweet! I would love to have a pied someday!

----------


## MeMe

Paradox Albino  :Love: 

I also dig the albino pin...it's...A-mazing. 

 :Cool:

----------


## LadyOhh

> Paradox Albino


Well, If I could find a way to make them consistantly without using a black Sharpie.... I'll let you know  :Wink:

----------


## MeMe

> Well, If I could find a way to make them consistantly without using a black Sharpie.... I'll let you know


yea...I surely wish.

I remember when Lucielle's clutch was hatching I was like...gee I wish I would get a paradox. I never even thought a lil albino would pop out.  :Giggle:  

Maybe I will get a paradox albino this year!!!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FastDad

do the Albino x Mojo exist?  :Surprised: 

please post pic´s  :Please:

----------


## RandyRemington

I don't recall having seen an albino mojave yet.  I got a possible possible het albino girl back from a breeding loan and I know she produced a couple mojaves this year and either her or some of my other possible het albino girls produced another mojave or two in the last few years out on loan.  Hopefully someone is doing a better job than that of working toward an albino mojave but if not I suppose someone will eventually accidently produce one.  Unfortunately I'm back to using a possible het albino male so not sure if I'll get any of those girls proven het albino soon enough to have any hope of tracking down their mojave offspring.

----------


## Kryptonian

lavender albino pied, or dreamsicle I have seen it called. Basically an orange and white snake. I also like the pardox albinos.

----------


## mooingtricycle

Stripe all the way heather!!!

----------


## Oxylepy

Other:

I don't really like albinos. I don't so much like recessive genes for the hassle that is created by trying to breed for a desired mix and, personally, I'm not a big fan of the colour of the albino alone. So yeah, I vote none of them  :Razz:

----------


## hondo1967

If it can be made an albino pewter would be nice. :Taz:

----------


## mcbrayerreptiles

albino black pastel all the way!!!! there are smokin!!!!

----------


## Lucas339

can someone post a pic of the albino pewter. can't find it.

i vote albino pin!!

----------


## Jyson

> can someone post a pic of the albino pewter. can't find it.
> 
> i vote albino pin!!


Here is a link to a pic of the Albino Pewter
http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...ino_pewter.jpg

I would like to change my list to: Albino Spider, Albino Pewter, and the Albino Leucistic.

----------


## hawaiianice99

dreamsicle

----------


## Lucas339

that pewter albino is killer!!

----------


## JAMills

> Here is a link to a pic of the Albino Pewter
> http://i201.photobucket.com/albums/a...ino_pewter.jpg
> 
> I would like to change my list to: Albino Spider, Albino Pewter, and the Albino Leucistic.


Anyone know if that Albino pewter is from Black Pastel Or Cinny Pewter?  It looks like a Black Pastel to me with the "Squiggles" in the pattern but I am just guessing.

----------


## Ouroboros

I actually voted for another combo - sunglow! They sure do look hot!

----------


## BallPython777

> I love the albino g-stripe!
> 
> Does anyone have any pics of the albino clown? Has it been produced yet?  I've seen DHs but no pic of this combo. Thanks


 BHB produced the albino clown a few years ago, there`s a pic of it in Kevin`s book. The pic is on the back cover insert above the banana clown
Mark Petros

----------


## nova2door

> do the Albino x Mojo exist? 
> 
> please post pic´s


i saw pics of an albino mojave a while back, don't remember where

----------


## gixxerrobballs

im gonna say cinnamon's and het reds make cool looking albino cause the patteren change thanks

----------


## Viper76

I vote for Albino Mojave, didnt see alot of that picture on the net, Beside I got 0.1 Albino and 1.0 Mojave.. I going to produce that if i  know to mate them..

----------


## Spiral.ent

I like the albino spider man they look sweet hopefully I get an albino female soon

----------


## Turbo Serpent

Still no picture of the Albino Mojave?  :Mad:

----------


## spk329

My favorite 4sure

----------


## paulaura

Voted for the pied, but love clowns aswell.

The normal albino is still one of the most striking morphs available. :Good Job:

----------


## gant77

I love the Albino Leucistic!

----------


## guambomb832

The Albino G-Stripes are awesome!
My vote!

----------


## Hock3ymonk3y

I vote other! How can you forget the polar ball! It is a blend of albino-ey, leucy-ey goodness! Yummy  :Smile:  The pink eyes and the faded pattern are off the hook

----------


## Simpson Balls

Albino Pied All The Way!!!!

Daniel :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Whoodnballs

I'm going to say a tie for Albino Clown and Albino Lucy.  I'm very partial to anything clown and The Albino Lucy kinda blows my mind a bit.  but I found a picture marked as Albino Mojave, you be the judge.  The following link takes you there.  This is off topic, but also on the page there is a Banana Clown(awesome) and a Hypo Pastel that looks like it has watermelon spots, I wish I had one of those.  

http://www.acuaterra.net/foro/showthread.php?t=6458

----------


## Eventide

VPI Snow all the way!  (I have a weakness for white snakes.)

----------


## BallPythonGeek13

i love the pied and strait albinos if only i could find enough

----------


## Boanerges

Albino pieds for me  :Good Job:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I just like the straight up albino!

----------


## Simpson Balls

I love Snows! Lol I just realize just now I like them Haha!

Daniel

----------


## DillanSimpson

I am one of the biggest albino spider fans!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Failshed

Albino pied!!! :Good Job:

----------


## americangypsy

What I have to make a choice  I love them all . So I chose other . But that was a lie because I LOVE the DREAMSICLE.!!!!!!!!! :Snake: 
P.S. you know it is spelled bad if spell check can't even figure it out. :Surprised:

----------


## Lucas339

the albino spinner is rediculous!

----------


## GuardianX

I love the cinnamon albino..loves their pattern so much!!

----------


## Brandon Osborne

I'm still sticking with the albino pewter and albino pied.

----------

euphuistical (09-17-2009)

----------


## euphuistical

For now my favorite has to be the albino spider. The striping is just so cool looking it blows my mind. I really want to see one in person.

----------


## snakesRkewl

Albino het red axanthic...Oh yea  :Smile:

----------


## euphuistical

> I love the cinnamon albino..loves their pattern so much!!



I hope to make cinnamon het albinos this yeah and hopefully get a male for cinny albinos the year after.

----------


## Freakie_frog

I like regular ole Albinos

----------


## BallsUnlimited

albino pied. I will prob try and produce this at some point. already have a albino female that is het for piedball. Would take a few years but i think it is well worth it in the end.

----------


## Bruceweb

> albino pied. I will prob try and produce this at some point. already have a albino female that is het for piedball. Would take a few years but i think it is well worth it in the end.


Going to try for albino pied, pewter albino, black pastel albino & snows  :Smile:

----------


## BallsUnlimited

> Going to try for albino pied, pewter albino, black pastel albino & snows


best of luck to you. I got a decent jump on it but will see how it goes. Its not really a priority right now but i deff want to try and produce it at some point.

----------


## Bruceweb

> best of luck to you. I got a decent jump on it but will see how it goes. Its not really a priority right now but i deff want to try and produce it at some point.


Early days, pied is breeding( piedxpied or piedxpewter), axanthic is breeding( axanticx het)..albinos are to small but will at least get a start with the male albino next season..will get in a few more albino females this year, currently have one & a few 100% hets

----------


## warman0712

I only chose 3 but there are probably more that I like.

----------


## J.KNOX

Albino spinner

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

I put Other... Why... OK.... Throw the stones but... I JUST DON'T LIKE ALBINO!!!! I take Any other white morph but cant stand albino and snows... have no idea why people get so exited about them ....

Just my personal taste  :Very Happy:

----------


## Action Reptiles

> Albino spinner


I 2nd this hopefully hatch one out soon..

----------


## loonunit

Albino pewter. That thing is hott.

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...t=74031&page=2

----------


## kilabyte

Bumble Bee & High Contrast Albino are my favorites

----------


## Dabonus

One of my long term breeding plans is an albino/caramel albino pied. Love those combos.

----------


## B@LLZ4LIFE

Albino Clown

----------


## WFReptiles

> do the Albino x Mojo exist? 
> 
> please post pic´s


Here ya go 
Albino mojave
Albino Super Mojave




Becky 
WFReptiles

----------


## fndjason4

Gotta go with the albino pied. absolutely my dream snake. But then again the albino is my favorite morph so am a big fan of any combo with that gene.

----------


## Gloryhound

Other: The Polar ball (super Lesser X Albino) is spectacular, but you do have Mojave X Albino and a Super Mojave has more grey than super Lesser meaning it even looks cooler with the pink!

----------


## WFReptiles

I agree. :Wink:

----------


## sookieball

i love pied. so albino pied.

----------


## dembonez

lol just googled albino pastel =P they are weird looking little guys  :Snake:

----------


## willieshotg3

im am looking at breeding albino spider in a couple years so we all know what i picked....i just love the look of them

----------


## snakesRkewl

I think this will become my favorite albino combo...

----------


## hpleonardia

i like albino straight up because it's the only 1 i got, and i think here in the philippines, just plain albino is just the one here for an albino combo bps... :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Albino red axanthic.. All the way! Albino cinnys come in close second. Anything that gives the albino much more white.

----------


## Ophiu¢hus

My favorite is the Albino Enchi and the Albino Pied.

----------


## R&DP

Albino Red Axanthic.

----------


## Jumbie

Albino cinny or lavender pied!

----------

